
Facebook: Want to see more posts? You must pay the friendship toll. - HoppedUpMenace
&quot;Do you want to see more posts?
The more friends you add, the more posts, photos and videos you&#x27;ll see in News Feed.&quot;<p>If you scroll down the News Feed far enough, you will hit the bottom of the feed, as a new limit on how much wall content you can see has been established. Also, you will be greeted with the message above.<p>Must be a new feature to encourage more friendship.
======
dabockster
I saw my feed end for the first time in five years a few weeks ago. Once I hit
the end of the feed, my inner being was filled with a sense of emptiness.
Scary if you think about it. It's really no joke when psychologists say it's
like being on drugs. And, as a person with ADHD, limitless scrolling is
irresistible. I have taken to disabling it on most sites that implement it
(either through official site settings or Firefox extensions).

As for adding more friends on Facebook, most of the lists of my friends and I
are basically classmates.com 2.0. It might be because we're growing older (mid
20s), but I also feel that everyone is starting to either leave for other
platforms or develop more in-person connections.

~~~
HoppedUpMenace
I thought it was fairly interesting that they would limit the posts you could
see, seeing as this would limit time spent on Facebook but it is equally
interesting that their response to this is basically "if you want to continue
feeding your addiction to content, go and find more friends to add."

